# [No title]



## allthingsglam (Jan 15, 2015)

Yessss its my birthday(jan3)finally got all my bday presents and I'm loving everything post your bday hauls here


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## bonvivant (Jan 22, 2015)

Those Meteorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love every piece of your haul! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 22, 2015)

bonvivant said:


> Those Meteorites :eyelove:  I love every piece of your haul! Happy belated birthday!


thanks so much hon be sure to post your bday makeup haul makeup addict always get some makeup for our bday I can't wait to see yours and everybody bday hauls


----------

